# Chloe is a little piglet.



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I feed her ZP 3 meals a day and keep Orijen puppy out all the time. She eats all the ZP as soon as I put it down. I think she weighs in now at 24 oz but I am worried she will get to "fat". I always had such a hard time to get Zoey to eat as a pup. Chloe will be 5 months on July 10th and always seems hungry..


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I feed her ZP 3 meals a day and keep Orijen puppy out all the time. She eats all the ZP as soon as I put it down. I think she weighs in now at 24 oz but I am worried she will get to "fat". I always had such a hard time to get Zoey to eat as a pup. Chloe will be 5 months on July 10th and always seems hungry..


She sounds like my Chloe!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Let her eat...she is growing. Any chunk she picks up now will even out later on...once she is spayed, you will want to cut her back.


----------

